
Google and Facebook race to solve the game of Go - scsper
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/google-and-facebook-race-to-solve-the-ancient-game-of-go/
======
agentxyz
Boring! The singularity point has already occurred.
[https://medium.com/@yanazendo/proof-of-work-
steganography-63...](https://medium.com/@yanazendo/proof-of-work-
steganography-633a70986423)

~~~
agentxyz
Here's how anyone can solve Go. Just use cash money to rig professional Go
games, just like a gangster. P~NP because there always exists a way to make
any intractable problem tractable.

